# How can telnet be stopped to free up serial port?



## KmanFL (Jan 14, 2008)

After installing Instantcake on a Series 1 Tivo, the serial port is no longer accessible to an external modem. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Update 8/18

Read the Instantcake documentation again and found out you must "disable BASH access" to enable an external modem. I believe that bin/bash controls BASH access, but do not know how to disable it. Could it be "bin/bash bash_off"?


----------



## KmanFL (Jan 14, 2008)

External modem problem fixed. After Instant cake update:

Connect Tivo to a pc via serial DB9 connection with Null Modem. Start a terminal session with HyperTerminal or similiar application. Connect with settings:

COM1, 9600, None for flow control. 

Reboot Tivo. During the first few seconds of boot screen hit "Enter" once. This brings up a BASH prompt. Type and hit Enter after each line:

rootwrite
mv /BASH_ON /BASH_OFF
rootread
sync
reboot

An external modem will work with Tivo again.


----------



## Pat Berry (Jan 4, 2008)

KmanFL said:


> External modem problem fixed. After Instant cake update:
> 
> Connect Tivo to a pc via serial DB9 connection with Null Modem. Start a terminal session with HyperTerminal or similiar application. Connect with settings:
> 
> ...


Would this also prevent the TiVo from using the serial port to change channels on a DirecTV receiver? I used InstantCake to build a new hard drive for my Series 1 unit after the old drive died, and everything works fine except the serial port.


----------



## KmanFL (Jan 14, 2008)

Pat Berry said:


> Would this also prevent the TiVo from using the serial port to change channels on a DirecTV receiver? I used InstantCake to build a new hard drive for my Series 1 unit after the old drive died, and everything works fine except the serial port.


It should. What the telnet commands above do is remove the constant command prompt that InstantCake instructs.

Null modems can be found on ebay for around $3 delivered.


----------

